# New To Milling



## ajc380 (Jul 12, 2017)

Been a while since I posted, so hello everyone. I purchased a small mill for here in my property.

Hudson Hunter, with a few upgrades.

My first attempt at cutting a mantle to replace one my brother has in his home. I cut it a tad bigger to allow him to do whatever he wants to do to it.

Here is the one he wants replaced.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajc380 (Jul 12, 2017)

I cut the tree off my property.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Beautiful ERC. Love the smell. Get the ends sealed ASAP so you don't loose too much length. It'll make a nice mantle clear coated (satin).


----------



## ajc380 (Jul 12, 2017)

djg said:


> Beautiful ERC. Love the smell. Get the ends sealed ASAP so you don't loose too much length. It'll make a nice mantle clear coated (satin).


You mean something like 
Anchorseal? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes that right. I bought Anchorseal one in an economical 2 gal pail. They don't sell that size anymore so it's either 1 gal (expensive) or 5 gal (more than I need). So I switched to Rockler's Green Wood Sealer in the 1 gal size. Works just as well. But since you have a mill (I envy you), 5 gal AS might suit you better. What part of the country you from?


----------



## ajc380 (Jul 12, 2017)

I’m in Florida but I believe I have some 

ANCHORSEAL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I had to look it up:

ERC = Eastern Red Cedar


----------



## GSXRFanIM (Jan 16, 2019)

I would definitely clear coat that to keep the rich color. Make sure you cover it up and dont let it sit in the sun.
I know cedar will lose its color. Not sure about Eastern Red though


----------



## ajc380 (Jul 12, 2017)

GSXRFanIM said:


> I would definitely clear coat that to keep the rich color. Make sure you cover it up and dont let it sit in the sun.
> I know cedar will lose its color. Not sure about Eastern Red though


How long should I let it sit before clear coat? In other words, does it need to dry first?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

How thick is it? I'm not an expert, but I would think 6 mos before it's dry enough before you can seal it. Others may have different opinions. I don't know how many pieces you have, but if you could STICKER them in the basement or garage, that would be better than outside this time of year.

The color will fade probably with in a month if left outside. I don't know if it's uv rays that gets it or air oxidation or both. But if you are going to surface plane it after it dries, then you have no problems. Color will come back and then you can seal it. If you're going to use it rough sawn to preserve the saw marks, then all I can say is to cover it as 'G' said and cross your fingers. Once installed as a mantle, the color will eventually fade. Don't know of a sealer that will completely block out the elements. Others might.


----------



## ajc380 (Jul 12, 2017)

It’s 4 inches now but the one it is replacing is 3 3/4.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

uhmmm... how about pics of the tractor? and the mill?


----------



## ajc380 (Jul 12, 2017)

TimPa said:


> uhmmm... how about pics of the tractor? and the mill?


Here is the 40 hp and stack of wood I’ve been playing with.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajc380 (Jul 12, 2017)

Here is the mill and one nice pine I cut down right beside the house. Even though I grew up on a farm and using a chainsaw, this one made me nervous being so close to the house.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outpost22 (Nov 8, 2020)

Wow, that wood is beautiful. Our Western Red Cedar does not produce color that nice. Anchorseal has served us well to reduce checking.

I was curious if you have looked into a grapple bucket for your tractor? I find it invaluable for moving logs and placing them on my mill. They can also be advantageous in rolling the log on the mill to limit the amount of hand work required. The log pictured is actually a limb off of a 14' diameter Madrone. It does color similar to your cedar.
Also, how do you like your Mahindra?


----------



## ajc380 (Jul 12, 2017)

Outpost22 said:


> Wow, that wood is beautiful. Our Western Red Cedar does not produce color that nice. Anchorseal has served us well to reduce checking.
> 
> I was curious if you have looked into a grapple bucket for your tractor? I find it invaluable for moving logs and placing them on my mill. They can also be advantageous in rolling the log on the mill to limit the amount of hand work required. The log pictured is actually a limb off of a 14' diameter Madrone. It does color similar to your cedar.
> Also, how do you like your Mahindra?
> ...


Yes I have considered a grapple. However, having it added to this tractor is kind of aggravating after the fact. However, I have been looking at adding another tractor and if I do, I will order a grapple and possibly a backhoe. Either that or buy a used mini excavator for around the farm.

I see Kubota is offering 0% for 84 months on select tractors. Always good to use there money when possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outpost22 (Nov 8, 2020)

Yes, their financing is advantageous and I have used it in the past. This tractor, however, was bought used with 45 hours on it by a guy who kept it in a heated garage and only used it for snow plowing his driveway.  It didn't look like it had ever been used, unlike now.

I regret that I didn't immediately upon buying this tractor convert the front end to a "quick detach" feature and front hydraulics for implements. Now front implement changes take all of 3 minutes tops to go from loader to grapple, to articulating snowplow. With the grapple I can pick up small boulders, brush piles, logs, etc. I even welded screen over the open holes so I can pick up piles of leaves. It is easily the most valuable asset of the tractor by far.
I have a friend with a Mahindra and he likes it a lot. I looked at them too, but the height of the machines is too tall for our 10,000 trees. My cab "cover" is quick detach (2 bolts, 2 pins) and the ROPS folds in half, so I can get under tree limbs where I might have to work.


----------

